# Aostatal, Gran Paradiso



## Ventoux. (10. August 2015)

Bin diese Woche im Aostatal und am Gran Paradiso unterwegs. Hier ein paar Eindrücke, Berichte folgen später.

1. Tour Freitag: Colle Malatra - Col du Serena





Colle Malatra, 2925 M.ü.M.





Col de Serena, 2546 M.ü.M.

War eine brutal harte Tour bei dieser Hitze. Viel geschleppe über 3563 höM. 83 km in 10h05'.


----------



## Biking_Flow (10. August 2015)

Endlich mal ein aktueller Bericht vom Col Malatra! Kannst du was schreiben ueber den Zustand des Aufstiegs? Bin gespannt auf deine weiteren Berichte und Fotos - war selber auch vor kurzem im Val Aosta unterwegs, hatte aber leider nur 4 Tage Zeit.

Panoramablick vom Rifugio Faller, falls es wen interessiert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (11. August 2015)

Der Aufstieg ist eigentlich leichter als ich mir's vorgestellt habe. Die Anfahrt zur letzten Alp ist sehr schön und gemütlich. Dann schiebt und trägt man rund 90 Min. Vor der finalen Wand kann man sogar ein kurzes Stück fahren. Die Traverse zum letzen Aufstieg ist nicht so gefürchig wie es auf einigen Bildern aussieht. Der Aufstieg zur Scharte ist zwar steil aber kurz und die letzten 10 höM auf Eisentritten mit Seil zum festhalten.
Hinten runter steigt man nach den ersten paar höM bereits aufs Bike und es folgt eine flowige schöne Abfahrt bis zur ersten Geländestufe, dann heiss es runterschieben.
Hoffe ich habe bald eine bessere Internetverbindung, damit ich weiter Bilder und Berichte hochladen kann.
Nun geht's ab über den Colle di Entrelor und Colle Rosset.


----------



## blackCoffee (11. August 2015)

Hoi Ventoux, denke Du hattest Spass (trotz den über 3000hm...)
Das Wetter hat ja auch gepasst! 
Wünsche Dir noch viel Glück auf dem Colle Entrelor und Rosset!


----------



## baraber (11. August 2015)

3500 hm

Solche Tagesetappen werd ich in diesem Leben nicht mehr fahren !

Chapeau ! 

Schöne Bilder ! vielen Dank und weiterhin viel Vergnügen !!


----------



## Mr. Svonda (13. August 2015)

alle achtung vor dieser tagesleistung Pesche. das bild vom Colle Malatra macht lust auf mehr, freue mich auf weitere bilder 
wünsche dir noch viel spass und schönes (aber nicht mehr ganz so heisses) wetter auf den weiteren touren.


----------



## Ventoux. (14. August 2015)

2. Tour: Col Citrin




Trotz Regen fuhr ich mal los. Zuerst 15 km dieser Suone entlang, dann wollte ich mich über Umkehr oder weiterfahren entscheiden. Fast ein bisschen wie an der Südrampe.





Das Wetter machte dann doch einigermassen mit und ich konnte den Col Citrin überqueren. War leider wie der Serena ein Tal daneben nicht gerade der Burner. Immerhin war die Abfahrt bis zur Waldgrenze auf schönen Trails.


----------



## Ventoux. (14. August 2015)

3. Tour: Col Entrelor - Col Manteau - Colle Rosset
Heute werden die ersten 3000-er geknackt.




Auf dem Col Entrelor die 3000-er Grenze erreicht. Und das schönste ist, nach ein paar Höhenmetern runter beginnen die schönsten Trails.





Über den Col Manteau führt ein wunderschöner Trail hoch über dem Tal zum Colle Nivolet. Hier ein reges Treiben der Italiener in deren Hauptferienzeit August.





Auf dem Colle Rosset nochmals über 3000 M.ü.M.





Ein Traum, in dieser magistralen Bergwelt auf solchen Trails runterzufahren. Da wird man für das lange Hochschleppen fürstlich belohnt.


----------



## Ventoux. (14. August 2015)

4. Tour: Col Fenêtre - Col Bassac Déré
Neuer persönlicher Höhenrekord mit dem Bike.





Happiger Start heute, es stehen 1100 Höhenmeter meist mit schieben und tragen bevor zum Col Fenêtre. Diese Wand hatte es in sich.





Wenn man dann aber oben ist und nach ein paar Höhenmeter zu Fuss über solche Trails runterfahren kann, wird man für alles entschädigt.





Vorbei am Rifugio Bezzi zieht sich der Weg lange Richtung Col Bassac.





Biken auf fast 3000 M.ü.M. inmitten von Gletschern und mit einsamen Zuschauern, was will man mehr. Auf dieser Höhe hat es einige fahrbare Abschnitte bis unter die letzte Wand zum Pass.





Auf beiden Touren gestern und heute begegnete ich doch einigen Bikern, die solche Trails lieben und die langen Aufstiege nicht scheuen.





Auf dem Col Bassac Déré war für mich mit 3082 M.ü.M. ein neuer Höhenrekord mit dem Bike. Nach etwa 300 höM unfahrbarem Abstieg begannen wiederum wunderschöne Trails bis runter ins Tal. Bisschen gebremst wurde der Spass nur durch elend hohe senkrecht gestellte Steinplatten als Wasserabweiser.

Leider war der Spass nun vorbei. Der Wetterbericht sagte nichts Gutes und die geplante Tour über den Col Lauson musste ich sausen lassen. Aber der kommt noch dran. Immerhin bin ich in 3,5 Std. dort und das reicht für an einem Wochenende.

Fazit:
Man muss schon ein bisschen Machochist sein, um das Bike jeweils über 1000 Höhenmeter hochzuschleppen. Ist sicher nicht jedermanns Sache, aber mit einem 9 kg-Bike ist das ganze bisschen erträglicher. Aber die Trails und die sensationell einsame Bergwelt sind halt schon einmalig. Aber es sind harte Touren und man kommt nur sehr langsam vorwärts. Grad jedes Jahr würde ich das nicht machen. Kommt auch auf die Pässe an welche man begeht. Der Serena ist komplett zum vergessen, der Citrin ebenfalls nicht das Wahre. Aber das Gebiet am Gran Paradiso bietet noch einige Leckerlis.
Detaillierte Berichte und weitere Bilder folgen demnächst in meinem Blog.


----------



## scylla (17. August 2015)

Schöne Fotos!

Frage: warum hast du den Fenetre nicht andersrum gemacht? Laut Karte hätte man von der anderen Seite aus nur rund 500 Hömes getrage und runter nach Bruil dann halt 1100 Hömes Trail runter. Wäre die Abfahrt vom Fenetre nach Bruil blöd?


----------



## Ventoux. (17. August 2015)

@scylla Ich habe die Tour hier runtergeladen. Da geht sie auch andersrum als ich sie gemacht habe. Das Streckenprofil zeigt den Auf-/Abstieg von Bruil zum Fenêtre als steilste Stelle der ganzen Tour. Da dachte ich mir, dass da wohl mit fahren nicht viel ist. Vom Fenêtre Richtung Bruil runter schiebt man sicher die ersten 500 Höhenmeter, die Wand ist sowas von steil. Weiter unten dann super Trail.
Auf der anderen Seite bin ich vom Fenêtre bis ins Tal runter praktisch alles gefahren. Die beiden Anstiege zum Bassac sind dann etwa gleich lang und mit gleich viel Anteil fahrbar. Darum entschied ich mich, die Runde so rum zu fahren. Andersrum geht aber sicher auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (17. August 2015)

Merci für die Beschreibung


----------



## Ventoux. (2. September 2015)

So, die Tourenberichte sind fertig und auf meinem Blog aufgeschaltet.
Hier eine Zusammenfassung:

In meinen Bikeferien zog es mich in den nahen Süden, nämlich ins Aostatal. Fast jede Transalp in den Westalpen führt irgendwo hier durch. Und da ich die Westalpen sowieso genial finde, wollte ich mir einen für mich noch unbekannten Teil erfahren.
Ich recherchierte meine Touren in verschiedenen Foren und stützte mich auf Erfahrungsberichte von eingefleischten Westalpencracks hier im Forum.




Wunderbare einsame Bergwelt. Bereits die Anreise über den Grossen Sankt Bernhard weckte die Vorfreude auf die grandiose Bergwelt.

Die einzelnen Touren sind hier beschrieben:

Tour 1: Colle Malatra - Pas entre deux Sauts - Col de Sereina

Tour 2: Col Citrin

Tour 3: Col Entrelor - Col Manteau - Colle Rosset

Tour 4: Col Fenêtre - Col Bassac Déré





Das Gebiet bietet wenig bis keine Infrastruktur, das heisst keine Bahnunterstützung, die Pässe mussten alle erkämpft werden.





Ich logierte mit dem Camper auf verschiedenen Campingplätzen in den Tälern, immer so dass ich die nächsten Touren gut erreichen konnte.





Das Essen ist einfach super gut und zu Preisen, da will man gar nicht mehr selber kochen. Als Beispiel dieses Dessert, das ich an einem Dorffest erstand, eine Suppenkelle warme Himbeeren auf Mascarpone für 3 Euro.

Ich kann @stuntzi nur zustimmen:


stuntzi schrieb:


> Apropos Westalpen... die sind halt einfach anders. Keine meiner bisherigen Touren (und das waren einige) hatte einen derartig hohen Trailanteil wie diese kleine Seealpenwestalpensüdnordwestostung. Ich komm grob geschätzt wohl auf über neunzig Prozent Singletrackabfahrtsquote, sowas ist in den Ossis einfach nicht dauerhaft drin. Ausnahmen bestätigen auch hier die Regel, aber zu hoch hinauf ziehen sich dort die Almen, zu früh beginnen Forstspisten, Teerstraßen und Zivilisation. Hier in den Wessis und auch zuvor in den Seealpen holpert es grundsätzlich und generell immer bis ganz runter auf den Talboden. Gefällt mir!


Gefällt mir auch sehr!


----------



## Ventoux. (2. Oktober 2015)

So, auf der Rückfahrt aus den Herbstferien in Südfrankreich machten wir nochmals einen Abstecher ins Aostatal. Ich hatte da noch eine kleinere Tour gefunden, welche in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wurde, nämlich über den Passo Invergneux.




Herrliche Aussicht auf dem Passo auf 2'902 M.ü.M.




Was dann folgte war einfach nur noch sensationell. Ich bin ja schon einige Biketouren gefahren, aber dieser Trail war etwas vom schönsten was ich bisher erlebt habe. Bereits Klemens Bont beschrieb den Trail als einer der besten in den Alpen und auch Stuntzi rühmt den Trail in den höchsten Tönen.




Der ganze Bericht ist hier zu finden.


----------



## Carsten (4. Oktober 2015)

Naturgeil nicht geshaped 
Bewegte Bilder gibt's hier:


----------



## Carsten (4. Oktober 2015)




----------



## Biking_Flow (4. Oktober 2015)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> welche in den höchsten Tönen gelobt wurde, nämlich über den Passo Invergneux.



Die Tour wurde inzwischen in der Tat vielfach "gehypt", aber ich muss dir zustimmen - nachdem ich (leider im Regen) diesen Sommer auch das Vergnügen hatte, muss man dem Passo Invergneux wirklich den Titel "Flowkönig" verleihen. Gibt wenige Wege, die in so einer Höhe so viel Fahrfluss bieten - und unten raus auch noch kurze technische Passagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3cinos (4. Oktober 2015)

Biking_Flow schrieb:


> ... und unten raus auch noch kurze technische Passagen.



... verbunden mit Panorama


----------



## Fubbes (26. November 2015)

@Ventoux Wie schätzt du die umgekehrte Richtung beim Colle Rosset ein, als Alternative zum Entrelor? Wenn ich mir die Karten so ansehe, kann man über den Talschluss bis fast 2300 m fahren und dann zum eigentlichen Aufstieg isohypsig rüber queren. Das sieht aus der Ferne also einfacher aus als Entrelor, wenn man einfach nur von West nach Ost will und keine Rundtour macht.

Anlass der Frage ist die Überlegung, eine Mehrtagestour in Richtung Lauson + Invergneux am Nivolet zu starten, dieser von Süden mit Verkehrsmitteln aber sehr schlecht zu erreichen ist.


----------



## stuntzi (29. November 2015)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @VentouxAnlass der Frage ist die Überlegung, eine Mehrtagestour in Richtung Lauson + Invergneux am Nivolet zu starten, dieser von Süden mit Verkehrsmitteln aber sehr schlecht zu erreichen ist.


Auf den Nivolet fährt aus der Poebene einmal pro Tag ein Bus bis zur Passhöhe. Nach Cerosole Reale auch mehrmals. Für eilige gibt's auch Privatshuttles vom Flughafen Turin für ca. 120E, bis zu sechs Leute. Bei Hinflug am Vormittag bist du rechtzeitig am Pass um noch einen schönen langen Downhill ins Valsaverenche zu fahren, Lauson dann direkt am nächsten Tag.

So schlecht find ich den Nivolet gar nicht zu erreichen... geht quasi genauso flink wie im Auto an den Gardasee.


----------



## Fubbes (30. November 2015)

Das mit dem Bus-Shuttle hört sich vernünftig an. Ich erinnere mich nur an deinen Bericht, wo du den Goodwill des Busfahrers erwähnt hast.
Was meinst du mit Poebene? Direkt aus Turin, oder am Taleingang?
Ich würde dann eine Übernachtung in Cerosole Reale einlegen, damit noch ein paar Meter Pass aus eigener Kraft bleiben.


----------



## stuntzi (30. November 2015)

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern, dass der Nivolet-Bus von Rivarolo Canavese los fährt... und dort hin gibts eine Art S-Bahn vom Flughafen Turin... oder so ähnlich. Wir haben's diesen Sommer aber mit nem Privat-Shuttle gemacht, wenn die Zeit knapp ist bringts das. Weiss gar nicht ob ich da was drüber geschrieben hatte... aber der Miniparadisix sah in etwa so aus:

Tag 1:
Flug MUC-Turin mit Air Dolomiti (bikes umsonst)
Shuttle auf den Passo Nivolet (dauert ca. 2h)
Abfahrt über Traumtrail Colle Manteau, 2800m
Übernachtung Eaux Rousse im Valsaverenche

Tag 2:
Col Lauson
Cogne

Tag 3: 
Vormittags Bikepark Pila
Col Tsa Setse
Cogne

Tag 4: 
Passo Invergneux
Cogne
Rifugio Sognio di Berze

Tag 5: 
Colle Pontonet
Hone Bard
Zug nach Turin
Zum Flughafen radeln
Abends heimfliegen


----------



## Ventoux. (1. Dezember 2015)

Um doch noch auf die Frage von @Fubbes zurückzukommen: Ich fuhr vom Colle Rosset bei Gran Vaudala direkt runter nach Thumel. Aber wenn ich so die Karte anschaue dürfte der Trail vom Rifugio Benevolo machbar und noch ganz hübsch sein. Die 700 höms bleiben natürlich, aber sowas schreckt uns doch nicht  Dann die Abfahrt zum Rifugio Savoia und der weitere Verlauf ins Valsaverenche, wie in @stuntzi hier gemacht hat.
Viel Spass bei der weiteren Planung.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (22. Februar 2016)

ciao Ventoux
bin auch gerade an der Planung meines Bikeurlaubs ins Aostatal und dabei auf deinen Bericht gestossen.
dickes Kompliment für deinen Bericht und auch deine Bilder !
hast mir sehr geholfen
Gruss aus der Ostschweiz


----------



## Ventoux. (22. Februar 2016)

Hi bikespammer
Freut mich immer wenn so ein Bericht jemandem weiterhilft, danke.
Wann hast du deinen Urlaub geplant? Wenn alles klappt bin ich in KW 33 wieder unten und habe einige herrliche Touren auf dem Programm.
Gruss Pesche


----------



## Deleted 101478 (23. Februar 2016)

ciao Pesche
bin noch nicht so weit mit der Planung aber ich denke dass ich Ende August - Anfang September 
für 1 Woche gehen werde um Ferragosto in Italien auszuweichen.
wünsche dir eine gute Saison 2016


----------



## Deleted 101478 (24. Februar 2016)

hallo zusammen,
meine Planung der Runde durch das Aosta Tal ist nun etwas fortgeschritten,
nun stehe ich aber etwas am Berg !  ha ha schönes Wortspiel
nun meine Frage an die Profi's, suche eine Verbindung von Cogne nach Chatillon und frage mich,
soll ich der Alta Via No. 2 nach Donnas folgen oder gibt es eine direktere Route Richtung Norden.
habe einen Weg vom Rifugio Sogno di Bergze nach Fenis gefunden, kann aber nicht abschätzen,
ist das mit dem Bike machbar.
schon mal Danke für eure Hilfe und einen schönen Abend
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PraterRadler (24. Februar 2016)

Würde mal nach den klassischen Westalpencrossrouten von Susa nach Zermatt suchen. Z.B.
http://www.outdooractive.com/mobile...lpenroute-von-susa-nach-zermatt/1361724/#dm=1 

War letztes Jahr in Saint Vicent und bin von da ein paar Teilstrecken gefahren (allerdings nicht Cogne- Chattilon), die alle sehr anspruchsvoll und schön waren. Chattilon  liegt fast an der Route.


----------



## Fubbes (24. Februar 2016)

Stuntzi ist vom Col Fenis hinunter nach Norden ins Aostatal. Das geht also.


----------



## Carsten (24. Februar 2016)

Wir sind von der sogno di bergze über den pontonnet ins Aostatal.  Ist ne Achim Zahn Route. Weg wurde 2007 neu gerichtet. Leider übten raus keinen Trail gefunden.  
Details auf meiner Homepage unter Westalpen 2007 und in der Passdatenbank


----------



## Fubbes (24. Februar 2016)

Um von Cogne zum Col Fenis und ins Vallone di Fenis zu gelangen, muss man doch auch erst mal über den Pontonnet.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Februar 2016)

danke euch allen, so habe ich mir das vorgestellt.
alternativ habe ich in der Zwischenzeit den Uebergang Colle di St. Marcel nach Druges und weiter nach Fenis gefunden.
http://www.climbandtrek.it/wpns2/?p=873
kann jemand dazu etwas sagen?


----------



## Deleted 101478 (25. Februar 2016)

@ Carsten
deine Passdatenbank kenne ich aber den Westalpen-Cross habe ich nicht beachtet.
dabei hätte ich mir viel Mühe sparen können wenn ich den früher gesehen hätte.
danke dir


----------



## make65 (26. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

ich plane dieses Jahr für 4 bis 5 Tage ins Aostatal zu fahren. Wir möchten gerne Tagestouren von einem festen Standort aus fahren. Wenn möglich ohne Lift, 1500hm sind ok zu selber treten. Abfahrten am liebsten auf Trails S1 bis S2.

Wo machen wir am besten Station? Kann jemand ein schönes Hotel empfehlen? Taugen die Singletrailmap bzw. Supertrailmaps zum Touren planen? Ich hab mir zwar das Buch "Mountainbike im Aostatal" vom Verlag versantesud gekauft, finde darin aber nicht wirklich viele Touren die mir auf Anhieb zusagen.

Vielen Dank für Hinweise
Martin


----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2016)

Cogne ist ein nettes kleines Örtchen zum Übernachten.
Von Cogne kann man einiges in einer Tagestour erreichen: Entrelor, Invergneux, Lauson, Pontonnet/Col Fenis.

Alternative: Aosta, aber das ist halt eine Stadt.


----------



## PraterRadler (26. Februar 2016)

Cogne: Idealer Ausgangspunkt für die schönste S1-S2-Tour des Aostatals, der Passo de Invergneux-Runde. Gibt einige schöne Hotels dort -  man sollte jedoch frühzeitig buchen, da Cogne auch ein beliebtes Ziel der Italiener ist. Mir blieb letztes Jahr nur der Campingplatz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (26. Februar 2016)

Wenn Cogne voll ist (da gibt es aber echt viele Möglichkeiten), dann kann man auch in den Nachbarort Valnontey ausweichen.


----------



## scylla (26. Februar 2016)

4-5 unterschiedliche Touren von einem festen Standort aus direkt mit dem Rad zu starten wirst du kaum schaffen. Was nicht heißt, dass ein fester Standort nicht vollkommen ok wäre. Es macht allerdings Sinn, morgens ein wenig Anfahrt zu den Touren mit dem Auto (oder sonstigen motorisierten Verkehrsmitteln) in Kauf zu nehmen. Die schönsten Touren sind meiner Ansicht nach in den diversen südlichen Seitentälern hinten drin. Dort kommt man schön hoch. Dafür nimmt man sich am besten eine Unterkunft direkt im Haupttal, um die ganzen Seitentäler abklappern zu können. Wenn man Unterkunft in einem Seitental wählt, fährt man halt morgens erst mal raus ins Aostatal und dann ins andere Seitental wieder rein, wenn man auch mal eine Tour in einem anderen Tal fahren will. Geht auch, ist halt u.U. etwas Gurkerei.
1500 Höhenmeter sind recht knapp falls man wie oben erwähnt die höheren Regionen am Gran Paradiso besuchen will und ein paar Übergänge machen will. Legt man sich auf 1500 hm fest, wird es schwer mit Rundtouren, dann kann man fast nur Stichtouren machen bzw. bekommt keine Übergänge hin. "selber treten" fällt bei den höheren Touren auch des öfteren flach, außer man ist ein Konditionstier. Ansonsten wird meistens eher "selber laufen" draus.
S1-S2 wird allermeistens gut hinkommen. Wir haben sehr wenig wirklich technisches gefunden, obwohl wir das sogar explizit gesucht haben. Die meisten Wege sind vor allem ewig lang und sehr flowig, sofern sie nicht zugewuchert oder verfallen sind.

Cogne finde ich persönlich extrem touristisch und falls man die Urlaubszeit der Italiener erwischt ziemlich überlaufen. Ende Juli kommt man sich auf den großen Parkplätzen dort im Tal vor wie auf einem Jahrmarkt, selbst bei Shitwetter.


----------



## Deleted 101478 (26. Februar 2016)

@make65 


make65 schrieb:


> Taugen die Singletrailmap bzw. Supertrailmaps zum Touren planen?


habe mir die Singletrailmap angeschafft, entspricht qualitativ nicht den anderen Singletrailmaps da nicht Swiss Topo !
und sie bildet nur das Nördliche Aostatal ab, Region Gran Paradiso ist nicht mehr darauf.
meiner Meinung nicht empfehlenswert !


----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2016)

Epische Bikewoche im Aostatal/Gran Paradiso 

Nachdem ich bereits letztes Jahr meine Bikeferien in diesem Gebiet machte, kam für mich auch dieses Jahr nur das Aostatal in Frage. Um es vorweg zu nehmen, es war einfach nur top und ist nur schwer zu übertreffen. Das Wetter passte und ich konnte alle meine geplanten Touren machen. Die detaillierten Berichte in meinem Blog können mit Anklicken der Titel gelesen werden.

Vierpässefahrt über Col de St-Rhémy - Fenêtre de Ferret - Col des Bastillon - Col des Chevaux 
Der Col de St-Rhémy hatte ich aus einem anderen Forum recherchiert, der alleine reichte mir jedoch noch nicht. Ich baute auf dem Grossen St-Bernhard noch eine Zusatzrunde mit drei Pässen ein.






Abfahrt vom Col de St-Rhémy





Lac des Fenêtre vom Fenêtre de Ferret runter





Wunderschöner Trail am Grossen St-Bernhard


----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2016)

Zwiespältige Tour über den Col de Champillon 
Der Col de Champillon liegt auch unmittelbar in der Nähe und somit eine Begehung wert. Im Netz fand ich biketechnisch wenig Wissenswertes, es stellte sich dann später auch heraus wieso.





Rifugio Letey Richtung Col de Champillon





Die Abfahrt sah von hier super aus. Leider war das nur von kurzer Dauer. Weiter unten wurde der Weg dermassen verblockt, dass ich bis in den Talboden 500 hM zum grossen Teil nur schiebend bewältigen konnte.





Als Entschädigung für die Plackerei dann Hammertrail, zuerst lange einer Suone entlang und danneine geniale Abfahrt durch den Wald und über Wiesen nach Etroubles zurück.


----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2016)

Tour du Mont Fallère - Grandioso 
Mit einiger Skepsis plante ich diese Tour rund um den Mont Fallère (TMF, die auch offiziell so markiert ist). Ich wusste nicht genau, wie sich der erste Übergang gestaltete, da auch hier nicht viel zu finden war im Netz. Ich ahnte, nur dass es zum ersten Übergang elend steil sein dürfte. Ich sollte jedoch positiv überrascht werden.





Auf dem  Mont de Vertosan war die erste Steigung des Tages geschafft, 1'000 hM auf steiler Strasse, dann 500 hM Biketragen.





Geile Trails rund um den Mont Fallère





Panorama vom Pointe de Chaligne





Was dann kam war einfach nur Weltklasse. 1'350 hM Abfahrt bis ins Tal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2016)

Col Bassac Déré - Col Fenêtre, Hochgebirge und Gletscher zum Geniessen 
Diese Tour habe ich bereits letztes Jahr gemacht, allerdings aus den beschriebenen Gründen in umgekehrter Richtung. Die geplante Richtung von heute liess mich jedoch nicht los und nach eingehendem Kartenstudium und der Streckenkenntnis von letztem Jahr war ich überzeugt, dass die Runde in dieser Richtung noch viel besser ist.





Wunderschöne Hochgebirgslandschaft mit den nahen Gletschern, ein Traum.





Col Bassac Déré mit 3'082 M.ü.M.





Der Schlund vom Col Fenêtre ist zwar sehr steil, der Weg schlängelt sich jedoch wunderschön hinunter, so dass wiederum sehr viel fahrbar ist. Einige Spitzkehren und exponierte Stellen sind aber so eng und steil, dass es den Fahrfluss unterbricht.






Weiter unten Dann wirds wieder sehr flowig und ein wunderschöner Erdtrails zieht sich dem Talboden entgegen.


----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2016)

Trailspass ohne Ende am Passo Invergneux 
Diese im Netz als Banzaitrail zu findende Tour habe ich letzten Oktober auch bereits mal abgefahren. Etwas vom schönsten was ich bisher gemacht habe und ich nahm mir vor, den Trail unbedingt nochmals zu machen.





Und es war einfach wieder himmlisch dieser Trail. In gemächlichem Tempo geniesse ich jeden Meter, halte an und bin in einem Traum.









Einmal mehr eine super Tour, etwas vom schönsten.


----------



## Ventoux. (1. September 2016)

Himmelwärts über den Col du Loson 
Mit dieser Tour stand mir der Höhepunkt meiner Bikewoche und -karriere bevor, so hoffte ich wenigstens. Ist doch der Loson (oder auch Lauson) der höchste Pass des ganzen Alpenkammes, der sich mit vernünftigem Aufwand mit dem Bike überqueren lässt. Sämtliche Erwartungen wurden bei weitem übertroffen.









Lange geht es in etwa so aufwärts, nur einzelne technische Passagen zwingen aus dem Sattel, viele davon wären fahrbar aber der Kraftverschleiss wäre zu gross.





Auf Levionaz Inferiore ist dann die Waldgrenze erreicht und man biegt endgültig in das weite Tal zum Loson ein.





Und dann war es soweit, ein Traum ging in Erfüllung. Ich stand mit dem Bike auf 3'299 M.ü.M. Wahnsinn, unbeschreiblich.





Schon im Vorfeld malte ich mir aus, wie ich wohl den Weg den Seilen entlang kurz nach der Passhöhe begehen werde. Im Netz gibt es dazu die spektakulärsten Bilder, leider ist es nicht möglich solche zu machen, wenn man alleine unterwegs ist. Ich musste nur die erste Geröllhalde im Hintergrund runterschieben, danach stieg ich auf fuhr einfach los.





Blick in die Abfahrt mit diesem Trail, unbeschreiblich, man muss es einfach erlebt haben. Die Sicht reicht bereits bis runter zum Rifugio Vittorio Sella.





Gleich danach folgt das nächste Feuerwerk der Extraklasse, der neu sanierte Weg bis runter nach Valnontey. Die quer zum Weg senkrecht gestellten wasserabweisenden Steinplatten sind grösstenteils überfahrbar.

Besten Tour ever!


----------



## Carsten (1. September 2016)

sehr geile Berichte und Bilder. Danke dafür.
Du bist am Mont Fallère nach Norden runter? Nach Süden such ich noch was Anständiges? das war bei mir (auch in Anbetracht von etwas Hektik und Zeitmangel) unten raus nicht so der Bringer
Col Lauson anders herum (mein Hirngespinnst) hab ich inzwischen auch (fast gemacht) wir sind dann rechts abgebogen und haben noch nen Gipfel mit 3629m Höhe erklommen (inwischen hab´s sogar die Locals nachgemacht, nachdem se gesehen haben das es geht  )





bei mir git´s bisher leider nur Facebook Bilchen...geht aber auch ohne Accout 
 ein paar Bilder aus Aosta 
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...073741841.100001282087929&type=1&l=38d73adb69


----------



## Fubbes (25. Juli 2020)

@Ventoux. 
Die Links auf deinen Blog funktionieren nicht. Die meisten Bilder sind auch weg. Gibt's da Abhilfe?
(Entschuldige, falls ich das in einem anderen Thread schon mal gefragt habe.)


----------



## Fubbes (26. Juli 2020)

Habs gefunden:








						Biketouren 2017
					

Aufgrund der Datenmenge habe ich die Berichte bis September 2017 nur noch als pdf eingestellt.



					www.ventouxblog.ch
				



Dann das PDF runter laden.


----------



## Fubbes (28. Juli 2020)

@Ventoux (und vielleicht auch andere Westalpenkenner)

Ist das Stück vom Col Rosset zur Rif. Savoia fahrbar? Du bist das ja in der anderen Richtung hoch. (Mein Ziel ist hier immer noch, aus dem Aosta-Tal über die Rif. Benevolo "einfacher" zum Nivolet zu kommen, als die Weltreise mit Bus und Bahn außenherum.)
Monte Fallere sieht in deinen Beschreibungen toll aus. Kann man sicher auch gut aus dem Aosta-Tal machen. Irgendwie hoch zum gleichnamigen Refugio und dann auf deiner Route nach Etroubles.
Kennt jemand den Weg von Orsières zum St. Bernard abseits der Straße, meist auf der westl. Talseite. Kann man den hoch fahren? Die Alternative Bus ist mir bekannt.
Vom Col de Mille habe ich nun auch einige Abfahrtsbeschreibungen gesehen. Die gehen alle direkt herunter nach Le Chable, aber die nördliche Variante von Ventoux über Le Larzai erscheint mir auch hier die interessanteste Variante. Andere Meinungen?


----------



## Ventoux. (29. Juli 2020)

Moin


Fubbes schrieb:


> Ist das Stück vom Col Rosset zur Rif. Savoia fahrbar?


Aus meiner Erinnerung heraus super Abfahrt, vielleicht im obersten Teil bisschen Geröll, aber dann super bis zum Rif. Savoia. Ich bin ja damals vom Rosset direkt runter nach Thumel. Wäre interessant wie der Aufstieg zum Rosset via Rif. Benevolo und dann um den Punta Lavassey ist.


Fubbes schrieb:


> Monte Fallere sieht in deinen Beschreibungen toll aus. Kann man sicher auch gut aus dem Aosta-Tal machen


Da gibt es einige Beschreibungen im Netz über verschiedene Auffahrten.


Fubbes schrieb:


> Kennt jemand den Weg von Orsières zum St. Bernard abseits der Straße


Kenne nur den Abschnitt vom Pass bis Bourg-St-Pierre vom runterfahren. Von Bourg-St-Pierre bis zum Tunneleingang hoch fahrbar, dann bleibt nur die Passstrasse. Als Alternative bei genügend Zeit bleibt natürlich die Auffahrt durchs Val Ferret und dann über das Fenêtre de Ferret zum Gr. St. Bernhard, landschaftlich eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


Fubbes schrieb:


> über Le Larzai erscheint mir auch hier die interessanteste Variante


Wie ich mal gelesen habe, für die Walliser Locals die geilste Abfahrt im Wallis.


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2020)

Danke für die zackige Antwort @Ventoux.  Hatte die Befürchtung, dass du aktuell nicht so im Forum aktiv bist.
Fenêtre de Ferret ist bereits in der Route eingeplant, aber in der anderen Richtung, also vom St. Bernhard kommend, so wie Stuntzi es gemacht hat. Ebenfalls dazu gehören Lauson (hoffentlich ohne Regen und Schnee) und Invergneux.
Ich kann die Tage mal meine komplette geplante Runde (6 bis 7 Tage) hier vorstellen.


----------



## McNulty (29. Juli 2020)

Mach mal, ich hätte aus gegebenen Anlass noch hier und da einen Tipp. Hängt vom angestrebtem Wanderanteil ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2020)

Da bin ich neugierig. Wanderanteil so gering wie nötig, würde ich mal sagen. Aber was muss, das muss.
Da ich noch am Rumprobieren bin, kann ich akutell nur mit Texten meine Idee darstellen. Etappeneinteilung und Übernachtungen sind ebenfalls teilweise noch offen. Ganz grob:
St. Bernhard - Fênetre de Ferret - Col Ferret - Courmayeur - Val di Rhêmes - Rif. Benevolo - Col Rosset - Rif. Savoie - Col Manteau - Eaux Rousses - Col Lauson - Cogne - Invergneux - Sarre (Aostatal) - Rif. Fallere - Col de Metz - Col de Tardiva - Etroubles - St. Bernhard

Für den Col de Mille reicht es zeitlich wohl nicht mehr.
Nachteil ist auch die recht lange Straßenauffahrt im Val di Rhêmes.


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2020)

Falls ihr in Rhemes Notre Dame übernachtet: chez lidia.
Lieber chivasso statt Savoia
Nach dem Manteau ist kurz der Weg weg, kann man drüberkraxeln.
Auf jeden Fall die Abkürzung nach eaux rosset nehmen. Bis auf ganz oben S1 Trail.
Hostellerie du Paradis klare Empfehlung.
Nach dem Lauson Col Rousse einbauen. Allerbester Trail nach Cogne. Ab dem Refugio 500hm schieben/tragen. Wenn man es direkt macht nur ca. 400hm.


----------



## sibu (30. Juli 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> - Rif. Fallere - Col de Metz


Über den Pointe Chaligne? Lohnt sich wegen der Aussicht (hier zum Matterhorn, klick fürs große Bild)



und Blick zum Fenêtre du Durand (da bin ich am Vortag hergekommen)



und zur Grand Combin




Die Sicht zum Gran Paradiso war durch den Pointe de Metz versperrt (unten der Col de Metz)


----------



## McNulty (30. Juli 2020)

@Fubbes wie hast du es dir mit den Übernachtungen gedacht? Chivasso, Berze Sogno, Sella geht mit Hüttenschlafsack und war mit, trotz, wegen Corono echt Ok. Benevolo weiß ich nicht. Savoia ist eher ein wenig Alpengasthof Eng


----------



## baraber (30. Juli 2020)

Wann soll es denn losgehen ?

Noch zwei Kleinigkeiten :
( ich hoffe , du hast den Track aufgekriegt )
Nach der Abfahrt vom Invergneux hat mir ab Gimillian der 23er bis Epinel super gefallen.
Ein einfacher Karrenweg, schön zum absurfen, anstatt der Talstrasse.
( geht am Hotel Belvedere vorbei am Hang entlang)


Weiter unten an der Talstrasse geht es rechts hoch nach Ozein.
( hier gibt's eine schöne Pension mit Pizzeria. Einfach aber top Essen !!!
https://www.miavalledaosta.it/de/gran-paradiso/albergo-la-pineta/  )

Nach 200 m kommt einTrail Richtung Aosta der auch schön im Wald bis Jovencan führt.
Das ist evtl schon zu weit für dich, es gibt aber ein paar Ausstiege.
( ich glaube Weg Nr. 1, in der Karte steht leider nix )

Im Track sind beide drin.

Es gibt auch westlich der Talstrasse einen Trail, den kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Fubbes (30. Juli 2020)

@McNulty
Ich wollte eher im Tal bleiben, keine Hütten. Rhemes Notre Dame würde gut passen. Von dort in einem Tag nach Eaux Rousses zum Paradis.
Was meinst du mit Abkürzung nach Eaux Rousses. Ich seh da sowieso nur einen Weg.

Vom Lauson geht es direkt runter. Da kann ich vermutlich keinen überzeugen, nach mal 400 hm hoch zu steigen. Den neuen Weg unterhalb der Refugio kenne ich sowieso noch nicht.

@baraber
Invergneux bis Epinel habe ich so im Programm. Passt.
Ozein ist zu weit oben. Unten raus heißt es etwas Strecke machen, und schon einen Teil des Aufstieg zum Rif. Fallere zu machen. Also Straße.


Ist schon mal jemand mit dem Bus des Val di Rhêmes rauf gefahren? Nimmt der Räder mit? 
Ich habe parallel bei Savda mal per Mail angefragt.
Die fast 1000 hm auf der Straße würde ich gerne sparen. Dann wäre vielleicht noch Zeit, den Col de Mille zum Abschluss an die gesamte Runde dran zu hängen.


----------



## sibu (30. Juli 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @McNulty
> Ich wollte eher im Tal bleiben, keine Hütten.


Je nachdem, wann du fährst, ist das sinnvoll. Hüttenstatus kurz nach dem 15. September 2018:






Das Refuge am Mont Fallère war auch noch gerade so geöffnet. In Corona-Zeiten mag das natürlich nochmal anders aussehen.


----------



## thomaximilian (31. Juli 2020)

@Fubbes 
Der direkte Weg von Orvieille nach Eaux Rousses ist auf jeden Fall der richtige (Alta Via 2). Es gibt auch einen Reitweg nach Degioz, der von oben kommend erst mal leichter ausschaut. Der Reitweg ist uphill-tauglich aber der 2er ist definitiv besser - bis zum Schluss s. Bild 

War gerade diese Woche am Lauson. Habe es als Tagestor von Degioz gemacht (Standquartier). Hatte das Auto am Abend vorher in Villeneuve drapiert und bin mit dem Bus zurück. Bin auch den normalen Weg runter. Wie @Ventoux. schon geschrieben hat, fahrbar aber nervig wegen der Wasserabweiser. Verglichen mit dem oberen Teil eher eine Enttäuschung aber für Ersttäter trotzdem eine plausible Wahl wie ich finde  

Zum Bus:
wie schon oft hier beschrieben, ein Glücksspiel, plane mal lieber damit dass es nicht klappt. Ich denke durch Corona wird es eher unwahrscheinlicher. Innen ist jeder zweite Sitzplatz abgeklebt und der Zugang zum Fahrer mit 3 Sitzreihen Sicherheitsabstand abgesperrt. Beim Warten auf den Bus wollte ein Italiener den Busfahrer von außen etwas zur Fahrstrecke fragen. Der Fahrer hatte keine Anstalten gemacht, die vordere Tür zu öffnen und die Konversation zu starten. Das stelle ich mir gerade echt schwierig vor mit Radl. Aber das war nur eine Einzelerfahrung. Falls es doch klappt: Wegen Corona fahren alle Busse gratis.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Fubbes (31. Juli 2020)

Antwort von Savda:

_Good Morning,

On the bus it is possible to transport the bicycle only if there is availability in the luggage; you have to check it at the moment o the departure.

Best regards

Adelaide_

Das Spiel kenne ich bereits. In St. Leonhard habe ich vor ein paar Tagen eine Stunde auf den Bus gewartet, um auf den Jaufenpass und weiter nach Sterzing zu kommen. Der hatte dann kein Gepäckfach -> Ab nach Meran und mit dem Zug außenrum.
Zur Planung hilft einem die Aussgage leider gar nix. Also Glückspiel.

Ich werde übrigens Ende August fahren. Die Hütten haben da noch auf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (31. Juli 2020)

Hi Fubbes, versuch doch aus Aosto ein Shuttel/Taxi zu organisieren. Lieber 50 Euro als Zeitverschwendung auf der Straße....Und Ende August ist das glaube ich kein Spaß.


----------



## Mathma (31. Juli 2020)

Rif. Fallère geht mit Hüttenschlafsack. Waren letzte Woche dort.


----------



## Fubbes (5. August 2020)

Hier mal mein aktueller Planungsstand der Tour, die sich im Dreieck zw. Gand Combin, Mont Blanc und Gran Paradiso abspielt. 
Start und Ziel wahrscheinlich der Große St. Bernhard. Zwischen Cormayeur und Val di Rhêmes heißt es Kilomter machen. Ist aber vielleicht auch mal ganz angenehm, denn der Rest der Strecke ist Arbeit.
Der Zipfel oben raus ist der Col Mille und als Bonus gedacht, wenn am Ende noch Zeit und Lust übrig ist.


----------



## McNulty (6. August 2020)

Top Tour, mal ein wenig Strasse passt auch, dann weiss man mal wieder warum ein Sattel am Bike ist 

Ein bisschen Strassenabfahrt von Cogne könntest du noch wegoptimieren oder hast du schon, sehe ich in der Auflösung nicht


----------



## Fubbes (6. August 2020)

Hier mal im Detail: https://gpsvisualizer.com/atlas/map?url=https://www.alpen-biken.de/aosta_planung.gpx
Bei groben Schnitzern bitte Bescheid geben.

@Ventoux. 
Du könntest mal schauen, ob die Abfahrt vom Fallere so richtig ist und deiner Vorgabe entspricht. Ein Blick auf die Abfahrt vom Col de Mille kann auch nicht schaden. Ich habe das aus deinen Beschreibungen heraus gepuhlt.


----------



## McNulty (6. August 2020)

Nur kleine Anmerkungen:

Nach dem Col Rosset recht weit unten nicht Richtung Alpe Riva (links) halten, sondern "am letzten Abzweig" rechts - dann hat man noch 1000m mehr Trail. Ab der Alpe Riva sonst breiter Wanderforstweg. Zur Alpe Riva kann man trotzdem Abstecher machen - Brunnen.




Bei der Anfahrt Manteau kann man man auch "oben" bleiben - die gestrichelte Linie links




Abfahrt Cogne:
Da könnte man die Straße verlassen



...über die Brücke - schöner Höhenweg - abenteuerlicher Tunnel - ein kurzer Gegenstieg - dann noch mal 2/3 knifflige Serpentinen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ventoux. (6. August 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Abfahrt vom Fallere


Du meinst wohl die Abfahrt vom Chaligne. Bis zur Crête de Tardiva stimmts, da wo du den Knick nach rechts hast, geht's glaub ich direkt weiter runter zur Alp Collet, ohne den Schlenker über die Alpstrasse. Von Collet nach Praz Gallet kann man direkt runter, den Weg muss man aber wirklich suchen. Ich suche den Track und stelle ihn hier noch rein. Von Praz Gallet genau gleich, man kann direkt dem Bach nach runter bis auf die Forststrasse und dann links wieder auf deinen Track (diese Wege sind zum Teil auf der Swisstopo ersichtlich).
Auffahrt Etroubles zum Gr. St. Bernhard stimmt genau. Der Einstieg am Ende des Aufstiegs auf Plan Puitz ist nicht leicht zu finden. Ich bin der Meinung, man muss nicht so weit wie dein Track geht, sondern sobald du auf der Höhe bist steht ein ganz kleines Gebäude, gleich hier rechts hoch (auf der Swisstopo ist dieser Weg und das Gebäude eingezeichnet).
Vom Gr. St. Bernhard runter unbedingt alles neben der Strasse, super Trail mindestens bis zum Lüftungsturm des Strassentunnels, dann wird's verblockt, hier wechselte ich jeweils auf die Strasse.
Aufstieg zum Coll de Mille stimmt, Abfahrt über Larzay ebenfalls.
Die übrigen Korrekturen von @McNulty kann ich nur bestätigen.

Edit: Dein Track Collet - Meriau Damon - Meriau Dessot - Praz Gallet ist richtig. Der Einstieg bei Collet ist jedoch schwer zu finden. Wir sind einfach im lockeren Wald genau dem Track gefolgt, irgendwann kam dann der Trail zum Vorschein.


----------



## Ventoux. (6. August 2020)

Hier noch der Track vom Chalinge runter.
Bei Praz Gallet musst du wirklich genau nach Track fahren, der Weg ist praktisch nicht sichtbar, aber man kann tiptop durch die Weide am Waldrand nach runterfahren, im Wald unten sieht man den Trail sofort wieder.


----------



## McNulty (7. August 2020)

Eine Frage hätte ich noch - auch an @Ventoux. wäre es nicht trailmässiger ab der unteren Alp Arnouva hoch zum Balcon de Ferret zu schieben und den Richtung Courmayeuer zu nehmen?


----------



## Fubbes (7. August 2020)

Davon würde ich auf jeden Fall ausgehen. Habe das auch in einem Buch über das Aosta-Tal gesehen.
Ich wollte das nicht machen, um etwas Zeit einzusparen ...
... solange man unten noch lang kann. Aktuelle Nachrichten: Aosta: 70 Personen nach Gletscherabbruch evakuiert


----------



## Ventoux. (7. August 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> wäre es nicht trailmässiger ab der unteren Alp Arnouva hoch zum Balcon de Ferret zu schieben und den Richtung Courmayeuer zu nehmen?


Wenn die Zeit reicht auf jeden Fall, und zwar bis zum Rifugio Bertone und dann auf der (vom hören sagen und lesen) technischen und geilen Abfahrt nach Courmayeur. Teile davon bin ich schon gefahren, einfach nur Hammer der Trail und auch das Panorama auf das Mont Blanc Massiv.


----------



## baraber (8. August 2020)

Hallo Fubbes, schön, dass du den Planungstrack hier eingestellt hast !!

Eine  Anmerkung :
Die Brücke die du in Morgex im Track hast, die gibt's nicht mehr !
Zumindest im letzten Sommer !
Eine früher müsste noch gehen - sonst seid ihr für einige Zeit alternativlos auf der 
verkehrsreichen Staatsstasse .

Der Schlenker über das Rif. Bonatti  und den Balcon de Ferret ist TOP !!
Wenn es die Zeit irgendwie zulässt - unbedingt machen !!


----------



## baraber (8. August 2020)

...die hier


----------



## Fubbes (8. August 2020)

Danke für die Hinweise und Tracks. Ich habe alles eingebaut in den Gesamttrack. Weg über Pondel habe ich mal als Alternative aufgenommen.

Gibt es zwischen Cormayeur und Arvier nicht so etwas wie einen beschilderten Radweg? 
Den Track hab ich mit Bauchgefühl im BRouter zusammengeklickt.

Zum Balkon Ferret: welche Auffahrt?

Eigentlich passt's ja nicht mehr rein. Außer ich verzichte von vorneherein auf den Colle de Mille. So richtig "rund" ist die Tour mit dem sowieso nicht


----------



## Fubbes (9. August 2020)

Habe es selbst heraus gefunden. Ab Arnouva Desot geht es hoch zum Balkon Ferret.

Die Sache scheint nun auch alternativlos. Auf der Seite des Bertone steht zum Abrutschen des Geltschers:
_The problem is located down on the motorable road at Planpincieux village:
please don’t use the road: it’s closed (for people, for cars)_


----------



## p100473 (10. August 2020)

Hat einer von dem drohenden Gletscherabbruch im Val Ferret gehört? Muss wohl am WE Evakuierung von Ortschaften gegeben haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (10. August 2020)

Genau davon habe ich geschrieben. Die Straße ist bzw. war gesperrt.
Die Lage scheint sich aber wieder normalisiert zu haben: https://www.dw.com/de/gletscher-entwarnung-am-mont-blanc/a-54505082


----------



## p100473 (10. August 2020)

Danke! Man sollte halt immer erst in Ruhe lesen und dann schreiben.......
Privat PC läuft nur so nebenbei....


----------



## baraber (10. August 2020)

Das Stück Trail direkt nach dem Rifugio Elena habe ich im letzen Jahr versucht, habe aber dann abgebrochen und bin weglos zurück zur Strasse.
Am Anfang ziemliches Auf und Ab und der Weg war in einem miesen Zustand !!
( teilweise abgerutscht - evtl wieder besser )




Solltest du übers Rifugio Bertone fahren, dann kannst du das Stück (meiner Meinung nach !)
auslassen. 
Vielleicht war in deisem Jahr schon Jemand dort und kann was dazu sagen ?!
Wenn man Zeit und Körner  übrig hat, dann ist der Umweg ( TMB-Variante )über Tsa de Secheron und Col Sapin
echt der Hammer !! Allerdings noch mal fast 500 hm zusätzlich schieben und tragen.
@tintinMUC hatte auf seiner Seite einen Super Bericht darüber. Leider nicht mehr online.





Man kommt dann von oben zum Rifugio Bertone ( sehr empehlenswert ) und kann den Trail nach Courmayeur dranhängen.


----------



## roliK (11. August 2020)

Sicher einer der Trails mir der besten Aussicht, die man sich vorstellen kann. Neben der Grandes Jorasses am Bergrücken entlang zu surfen hat schon was. 
Ich würd halt wenn möglich nicht grad am Wochenende im August dort fahren, denn der Weg über die Tete de la Tronche und auch dann weiter nach Courmayeur ist schon sehr viel begangen. Vielleicht eher am Tagesrand einplanen ...


----------



## PraterRadler (11. August 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Genau davon habe ich geschrieben. Die Straße ist bzw. war gesperrt.
> Die Lage scheint sich aber wieder normalisiert zu haben: https://www.dw.com/de/gletscher-entwarnung-am-mont-blanc/a-54505082



Danke für den Link - wollte den Mt Blanc vor ein paar Tagen umrunden - aber ohne durch dieses Tal zu fahren ist das einfach uncool und bin erstmal ins Valsalvarenche (Breuil) - werde es vielleicht FR über Bernardino - Fenetre de Ferret probieren.


----------



## Fubbes (11. August 2020)

Der Balcon Ferret war ja ohnehin nicht betroffen. Nur die Straße unten im Tal.
Aber es ist schon angenehmer, wenn man beide Möglichkeiten hat.


----------



## Fubbes (13. August 2020)

Ich habe mich nun entschieden, die Tour in La Fouly zu starten und zu beenden. Aus zwei Gründen:
1. Wir haben bis zum Rif. Bertone genug Zeit, um eventuell über Col Sapin zu fahren.
2. Die letzte Etappe endet nicht spaßfrei nach einer 1500 hm Auffahrt am Auto, sondern nach der Abfahrt vom Fenêtre Ferret.

Ich habe aber gerade ein Problem. Das Bertone hat mich zwecks Reservierung auf die Seite https://reservation.montourdumontblanc.com/ verwiesen. Diese funktioniert bei mir leider nicht richtig. Nach Eingabe meiner Daten bleibt das Fenster weiß. 
Kennt das jemand?


----------



## p100473 (13. August 2020)

Bei mir öffnet sich dann eine Seite , wo du die ganze TMB planen kannst/sollst.
Dort sind auch alle Hütten aufgeführt, auch das Rif Bertone.

SG


----------



## baraber (14. August 2020)

__





						www.rifugiobertone.it |   Prenota on-line
					






					www.rifugiobertone.it
				




direkt über die HP sollte es funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (14. August 2020)

Oh, ich habe überlesen, dass du umgeleitet wurdest.
... ich konnte das Formular zumindest ausfüllen bis zum Zahlungsvorgang.
...weiter will ich nicht gehen


----------



## McNulty (14. August 2020)

Übers Tablet bekomme ich auch die weisse Seite. Probier mal einen anderen Browser


----------



## Fubbes (14. August 2020)

Es wurde mir nun bestätigt, dass es ein Problem mit der Seite gibt.


----------



## baraber (18. August 2020)

Hallo Fubbes,  
wann soll es denn losgehen ?
Planst du die Übernachtungen schon fix voraus ?


----------



## Fubbes (18. August 2020)

Ich werde am Montag in La Fouly starten. Wollte mich hier erst wieder melden, wenn es was Interessantes zu berichten gibt ☺
Die Übernachtungen mache ich im Voraus klar, obwohl ich das echt ätzend finde. Völliges Neuland für mich. Es beraubt einen jeglicher Flexibilität.
Das könnte unterwegs aber zu einer gewissen Entspannung führen. Das beneide ich an den Zeltbikern. Keine Übernachtung, völlig wurscht. Irgendwann mache ich das vielleicht auch mal. Mein ältester Sohn wäre bestimmt dabei.

Übernachtungen habe ich bisher in: La Fouly (Edelweiss), Rif. Bertone, Rhême Notre Dame (Lidia, Rif. Benevolo leider voll), Eaux Rousses (Paradis).
Weitere sind geplant in Valnontey, Vetan am Fallére (oder etwas früher), Étroubles.

@baraber 
Du sagtest ja, der erste Trail nach dem Elena taugt nix? Mit Straße meinst du vermutlich den Versorgungsweg zur Hütte.

Bin gespannt, ob ich's noch drauf habe. Nach Schwarzwald, Slovienen und Provence. Es ist 5 Jahre her, dass ich das letzte Mal hochalpin unterwegs war


----------



## baraber (19. August 2020)

genau ! den Versorgungsweg meinte ich.
( bis Arnouva desot, dann hoch auf den 'Balcon'  )
Das Stück hoch zum Tete de Tronche ist am Ende steil und anstrengend zu tragen.
Bei Start in La Fouly sollte das aber gut  reinpassen.
Genau die Etappe habe ich mal gemacht ( Edelweiss - Bertone )
das waren ca 1450 hm - aber das hat gereicht.

Die Übernachtungen , die ich auf deiner Liste kenne waren alle klasse !!
( Edelweiss, Bertone und Paradis )

Viel Spass wünsche ich dir bei der Tour !
Freue mich schon auf den Bericht !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (22. August 2020)

Es gibt Neuigkeiten, leider keine guten.
Ich hatte zwei Mitfahrer. Einer hat sich vor ein paar Tagen den Daumen ruiniert (nicht beim Radfahren), der andere hat seit heute einen Corona-Verdacht in der Familie. Wir starten morgen ... nicht.
Ob ein Verschieben möglich ist, wird sich Anfang der Woche nach dem Test zeigen.
Dieses Jahr ist nichts planbar.
Das wäre normalerweise nicht so schlimm, wenn ich nicht gerade dieses Mal die Übernachtungen bereits klar gemacht hätte und nun alles wieder absagen darf ?

Will jemand einspringen?


----------



## Lenka K. (22. August 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Will jemand einspringen?


Nicht verzweifeln, solo fahren! 

Bei den Abfahrten muss man dann zwar einen Gang zurückschalten und auch die ganzen Ersatzteile usw. selber schultern, aber wenn schon alles geplant und gebucht ist, würde ich sagen: rein ins Abenteuer!

So eine Wildnis ist das Gebiet jetzt auch nicht .

Ich hab' meine erste Solotour auch zwangsweise gemacht und ich hab's nicht bereut!


----------



## Ventoux. (23. August 2020)

Oh schade, passt knapp nicht sonst wäre ich eingesprungen. Habe meine Hüttentour von morgen bis Mittwoch schon gebucht, am Donnerstag habe ich einen Termin. Auf jeden Fall alleine starten, rund um den Mont Blanc hat man immer wieder nette Begegnungen. Viel Spass, geniess es.


----------



## baraber (23. August 2020)

Sehr schade !!
Aber ich sehe das wie Lena K. !
Warum nicht alleine ?
Bin auch fast immer Solo unterwegs und 
finde das Klasse!
Ich drücke die Daumen, dass es noch klappt !!


----------



## Fubbes (23. August 2020)

Nee, alleine ist mir das zu langweilig, vor allem am Abend. Und meine Frau würde mich auch nicht alleine ziehen lassen. Aber es besteht noch die Chance auf eine Verschiebung.


----------



## Fubbes (28. August 2020)

Neuer Versuch: Wir beginnen die Runde am Sonntag, nur noch zu zweit.
Hoffentlich ist das schlimmste Wetter dann schon durch. Wenn nicht, fällt  Tete de Tronche aus und wir bleiben eine Etage tiefer. Der Rest der Woche sieht bisher akzeptabel aus. Zielankunft: Samstag.
Vielleicht klappt's ja nun mit dem Rifugio Benevolo. Habe die neuen Reservierungen noch nicht alle durch.


----------



## McNulty (28. August 2020)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß, gutes Wetter und immer einen Zentimeter Trail unter den Reifen.


----------



## Ventoux. (30. August 2020)

Sieht schlecht aus für @Fubbes, schade. Das Bild ist vom Gr. St. Bernhard


----------



## Fubbes (30. August 2020)

Jo, bei Stuntzi hab ich ein Bild vom Col Ferret gepostet. Ziemliche Schinderei. Geschlossene Schneedecke ab 2000m. Und nicht wenig.
Heute Abend am Bertone sieht es nicht mehr ganz so schlecht aus, wenn ich mich umgucke. Der Col Lauson könnte allerdings ausfallen. 
Aktuell ist das größere Problem ein undichter Bremshebel. Vermutlich schiebe ich morgen runter nach Cormayeur.


----------



## p100473 (30. August 2020)

Ungewöhnlich aber wohl real: wir haben unsere meisten Touren immer Ende August/Anfang September unternommen und eigentlich immer machbares Wetter gehabt.
Da würde ich diesen Kaltlufteinbruch versuchen "auszusitzen"- wenn das organisatorisch möglich ist.
Dieses Jahr sind wir aufgrund COVID 19 in D geblieben. Die vergangenen 10 tage in den neuen Bundesländern hatten wir +/- brauchbares Wetter. Es soll ja wieder besser werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (31. August 2020)

p100473 schrieb:


> Ungewöhnlich aber wohl real: wir haben unsere meisten Touren immer Ende August/Anfang September unternommen und eigentlich immer machbares Wetter gehabt.


Letztes Jahr um die Zeit gab es ebenfalls Schnee bis 2.300 m. Da kam die Kaltfront aus Nordwest und war schneller durch, als das aktuelle Genuatief.


----------



## Fubbes (31. August 2020)

Der heutige Tag war zwar sonnig, aber geprägt von meiner kaputten hinteren Bremse und dem dummen Gefühl, die Tour abbrechen zu müssen. 
Bikeshop in Cormayeur, nix.
Bikeshop in Arvier. Auch nix.
Dann sind wir auf einen Tipp hin allerdings in einer unscheinbaren Garage gelandet 400hm über dem Aostatal. Völlig crazy. Der hatte mehrere Fullys jenseits der 10.000€ mit 7 1/2 kg Gewicht. Natürlich hatte er auch einen passenden Bremshebel. 
In Villneuve haben wir dann den Bus ins Val di Rhemes genommen, um die Zeit wieder gut zu machen und sitzen tatsächlich wie geplant im Rif. Benevolo.
Morgen wird es wieder ernst am Col Rosset mit 3.000m.
Wenn das geht, klappt's vielleicht auch mit dem Lauson. Es hat hier im Süden nicht ganz so viel geschneit wie am Hauptkamm.


----------



## soundfreak (31. August 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> ...
> Dann sind wir auf einen Tipp hin allerdings in einer unscheinbaren Garage gelandet 400hm über dem Aostatal. Völlig crazy. Der hatte mehrere Fullys jenseits der 10.000€ mit 7 1/2 kg Gewicht. Natürlich hatte er auch einen passenden Bremshebel.
> ...


perfekt     weiterhin gute reise!    
zumindest niederschlagstechnisch sollten nun einige stabile tage kommen


----------



## blackCoffee (1. September 2020)

Dann sind wir auf einen Tipp hin allerdings in einer unscheinbaren Garage gelandet 400hm über dem Aostatal. Völlig crazy. Der hatte mehrere Fullys jenseits der 10.000€ mit 7 1/2 kg Gewicht. Natürlich hatte er auch einen passenden Bremshebel.

Wo (Anschrift) war diese "unscheinbare" Garage?


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2020)

blackCoffee schrieb:


> Wo (Anschrift) war diese "unscheinbare" Garage?


Die Räder heißen RDR Italia. Es gibt ne Webseite und Facebook. Da gibt es vielleicht auch nen Kontakt.
Im Tal ist auch irgendwo ein Showroom. Nur die Werkstatt ist gut versteckt in einer unauffälligen Garage in Champretavy oberhalb von Saint-Pierre. Genauer möchte ich es nicht sagen. Da stehen einige Werte herum.


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2020)

Der Tag war sehr erfolgreich.
Kein Schnee am Col Rosset.




Den Gran Paradiso gab es bei Kaiserwetter.



Die Passage vom Nivolet bis Eau-Rousse ist gigantisch. Besonders die abschließende Abfahrt. Getrübt wird das durch einen Bergrutsch hinter dem Manteau. Über 200m ist der Weg weg und man muss über Felsbrocken klettern. Ist nicht ungefährlich für die Füße.

Auf jeden Fall starten wir morgen zum Lauson


----------



## baraber (1. September 2020)

Schön zu hören !!
Das habt ihr euch mach dem holprigen Start echt verdient !!
Die Bilder machen gleich wieder neidisch !!


----------



## missfranzi (1. September 2020)

Wie war der erste Teil der Abfahrt?


----------



## Fubbes (1. September 2020)

Was meinst du mit erstem Teil?
Ab dem Lago Djouan war eigentlich alles super. Davor der Abstieg vom Manteau war Müll. Wenn man sich darauf einstellt ist die gesamte Passage ab Nivolet trotzdem eine absolute Empfehlung.
Das Essen im Paradis ist auch ein Gedicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PraterRadler (1. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Die Passage vom Nivolet bis Eau-Rousse ist gigantisch. Besonders die abschließende Abfahrt. Getrübt wird das durch einen Bergrutsch hinter dem Manteau. Über 200m ist der Weg weg und man muss über Felsbrocken klettern. Ist nicht ungefährlich für die Füße



Wie ist die Abfahrt vom Rosset? - Eine der wenigen Abfahrten die ich noch nicht kenne in der Gegend.

Manteau war ich vor wenigen Wochen - fand das diesmal (2te Mal) eigentlich ziemlich aufgeräumt - der Bergrutsch ist schon ein paar Jahre her - und mittlerweile einfach nur eine kurze gut ausgeschilderte Tragepassage, die man bei der nachfolgenden Abfahrt schnell wieder vergisst.


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2020)

Eine wirkliche Abfahrt gibt es am Rosset nicht. Die ersten 100hm haben wir runter geschoben, S3 bis S4 und ausgesetzt. Danach ist man schon auf der Hochebene vom Nivolet. Der Trail bis zur Straße ist allerdings ebenfalls ein Traum. Sowohl auf dem Rad als auch von der Landschaft. 

Der Aufstieg zum Rosset ist Arbeit. 600hm Tragen auf gutem Weg. Zum Ende hin sehr steil.

Hier ein Bild vom Rosset in Richtung Nivolet.


----------



## missfranzi (2. September 2020)

Ich meinte genau dies erste steile Stück vom Col Rosset runter zu dem Mini-See. Wir haben das die Tage als TagesRundtour hochgetragen und sind dann Richtung Thumel wieder runter. Dabei stellte sich die Frage, wie fahrbar wohl die Nivolet Seite im Vergleich zu der Rhemes Seite ist...

Viel Spass Euch weiter und heute!


----------



## McNulty (2. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Lago Djouan


Badesee ?. Tour Ende Juli hat auch Vorteile


----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Badesee ?. Tour Ende Juli hat auch Vorteile


Die Temperatur war noch erträglich. Ich bin aber trotzdem nicht rein


----------



## Speziazlizt (2. September 2020)

missfranzi schrieb:


> Ich meinte genau dies erste steile Stück vom Col Rosset runter zu dem Mini-See. Wir haben das die Tage als TagesRundtour hochgetragen und sind dann Richtung Thumel wieder runter. Dabei stellte sich die Frage, wie fahrbar wohl die Nivolet Seite im Vergleich zu der Rhemes Seite ist...
> 
> Viel Spass Euch weiter und heute!



Und wie ist es denn nach Thumel runter?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (2. September 2020)

Wer findet die 10 Unterschiede?


----------



## missfranzi (2. September 2020)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> nach Thumel runter?


Der obere Teil war ein großes Schotter-/Steinfeld: erst sehr steil und kleinschottrig lose (teils fast schon sandig), was dann in lose mit großen festen Steinen(stufen) überging. Danach dann typisch verblockt und weniger steil durch die Wiesen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere mit vielen ziemlich hohen Quer-Wasserablauf-Steinplatten. Stellenweise leichter, stellenweise schwerer. Nach unten hin im Wald zeitweise fast schon flowig, immer mehr mit verblockten Stellen gespickt - endend in einer kurzen S5-6 Kehren-/Stufen-Kombi auf den letzten 5 Höhenmetern. 
Dann nochmal ein Stück leicht abfallend-querend Tech-Flow bis nach Thumel.

Wir waren etwas unter Zeitdruck und erst in der Dämmerung an der Straße, so dass ich im oberen Teil viel geschoben habe, statt zu überlegen, ob/welche Teile ggf. doch fahrbar wären - und das hilft mir gerade nicht beim Detail-erinnern...

Außerdem geht bei mir 'vom gucken her' Einiges nicht, womit andere keine Probleme haben. Breiter S0 Trail oben auf dem Grat krieg ich teilweise nicht hin, sobald es Bäume hat und der Blick nicht so frei ist, sind schwierigere und ausgesetztere Stellen dagegen (ggf) gut machbar - alles nicht rational und erklärbar. Damit schiebe ich aber eben gerade im Hochgebirge auch immer wieder Stellen runter, die eigentlich von der Schwierigkeit her machbar wären...


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2020)

Mal ein Zwischfazit ... oder sollte ich schreiben Endfazit? Aber der Reihe nach. Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin.
Wenigstens das Wetter könnte mittlerweile besser kaum sein.

Erst stand die Tour ganz auf der Kippe. 
Der erste Tag versank dann im Schnee. Deshalb keine Bewertung zum Col Ferret. Immerhin ist der kurze Trail von der Elena (geschlossen) runter doch ganz nett.
Der Balkon Ferret rentiert sich meiner Meinung nach nur bei Aussicht. 

Zweiter Tag, Bremsendisaster. 
Trail Bertone-Courmayeur ist nicht einfach und fiel bei mir mit nur einer Bremse aus. Sonst wäre viel fahrbar gewesen. S3 halt.

Benevolo nach Eau-Rousse passt so sehr gut. Zum Col Rosset ist ja schon alles gesagt. Bei der Querung unten ist sehr viel fahrbar, mit toller Aussicht zum Grand Combin.
Die Kletterpassage hinter dem Manteau fand ich übel. Trotzdem, geniale Etappe. 

Col Lauson bei Sonne ist auch viel schöner als im Schneeregen. Und er war komplett schneefrei. Diesesmal bin ich mir erst mal bewusst geworden, wie toll und lange die Abfahrt zur Rif. Sella ist. 
Aber dann... ich hätte besser hier zuhören sollen. Deshalb kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, den Col della Rossa zu nehmen. Wir haben es nicht in Erwägung gezogen, da wir nix mehr zu essen hatten. Die Abfahrt von der Rif. Sella nach Valnontey ist nämlich das allerletzte. Eigentlich ein einfacher und schöner Weg. Aber alle paar Meter stehen dort diese bescheuerten Steinplatten senkrecht heraus. Das erstickt jeden Fahrspaß (neben den vielen Wanderern). Leider war mein Mitfahrer da mal kurz unaufmerksam und ist so unglücklich auf seinen Bauch gestürzt, dass die Tour für ihn zu Ende ist.

Ich war heute dann alleine am Invergneux. Das ist ein geiles Ding. Lass es bitte nie zu Ende sein! Nach 1500hm Orgie war ich aber doch mal froh, dass es zu Ende war 
Der Trailtipp nach Jovencan hat dem Tag dann den goldenen Abschluss gegeben. La Pinata kam mir aber etwas schräg vor. Angeblich war auch nix mehr frei. 

Der Mont Fallere fällt leider aus. Morgen muss ich nach Aosta zu dem Verletzten. Und dann irgendwie zurück nach La Fouly. 
Die geplante Schlussetappe kann also noch funktionieren. 

Verzeiht mir das superlange Posting. Alleine fahren geht ja noch. Abends finde ich es aber megalangweilig.


----------



## Speziazlizt (3. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Benevolo nach Eau-Rousse passt so sehr gut. Zum Col Rosset ist ja schon alles gesagt. Bei der Querung unten ist sehr viel fahrbar, mit toller Aussicht zum Grand Combin.



Gran Paradiso meinst du?


----------



## Fubbes (3. September 2020)

Bei der Querung von der Benevolo siehst du den Grand Combin.



Der Paradiso kommt erst nach dem Col Rosset ins Spiel.


----------



## p100473 (3. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Aber alle paar Meter stehen dort diese bescheuerten Steinplatten senkrecht heraus.


Hi Fubbes,
verstehe deinen Ärger. Kenne den Weg gut. Da hilft nur Aufmerksamkeit und.... ab und an absteigen. Das ist so beim Alp X. Sicherheit geht immer vor alles Fahren wollen.
Die "Steinplatten" sind Wasserabläufe, damit der Weg aufgrund der Steilheit und der hohen Niederschläge nicht völlig wegerodiert.
Gute Besserung für deinen Kollegen!
SG


----------



## wieman01 (3. September 2020)

Wenn du doch noch die Chance hast, das Rifugio Mont Fallere und den Punta Leysser mitzunehmen, unbedingt machen. Die Fahrt über den Grat und die Anfahrt sind der Wahnsinn! Ein bleibender Eindruck, flasht einen total! 

War letzte Woche dort, da war das Wetter noch bombastisch.


----------



## baraber (4. September 2020)

Auch von mir gute Besserung an deinen Mitfahrer !!

Freut mich, dass du den Trail nach Jovencan doch noch machen konntest.
Hat mir auch riesig gefallen !
..und die Albergo Pineta ist echt klasse mit sehr lecker Essen !!
(und günstig !)

Danke für die Kurzberichte !!!
Das heisst aber hoffentlich nicht, dass der lange Bericht ausfällt !!

Gruß und schöne Tage noch !!


----------



## baraber (4. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Verzeiht mir das superlange Posting. Alleine fahren geht ja noch. Abends finde ich es aber megalangweilig.




...find ich nicht


----------



## soundfreak (4. September 2020)

alles gute deiner begleitung!  
und dir noch einen schönen abschluss !!!  ?‍♂️☀☀


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (4. September 2020)

Tits Up!
Genau das ist das Plus bei Rundtouren / Durchquerungen: Erstens kommt es anders, zweitens als man denkt.
Klar könnte man sich 7 Tage in dein Bikehotel einmieten und mehr Trails rocken (ausser es ist in AT ;-) - aber wo bleibt das Abenteuer


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2020)

Natürlich kenne ich solche Steinplatten und auch deren Sinn. Ich bin ja nicht zum ersten Mal unterwegs. 
Trotzdem kann ich nur dazu raten, die 400hm zusätzlich in Kauf zu nehmen und eine andere Abfahrt zu machen. 

Der Fallere fällt definitiv aus. Punta Leysser sagt mir jetzt auch nix. Meine Route hätte über Pointe Chaligne nach Norden geführt. 

Da habe ich direkt eine neue Touridee:
Start im unteren Aostatal in Pont-Saint-Martin. Camporcher. Invergneux. Fallere. St. Bernhard. Col de Mille. Verbier. Sion. Sanetsch. Ziel: Montreux. 

Den Vorteil bei Rundtouren nutze ich auch gerade: große Flexibilität bei unerwarteten Ereignissen.


----------



## Ventoux. (4. September 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> St. Bernhard. Col de Mille. Verbier. Sion. Sanetsch. Ziel: Montreux.


Hallo, ja diese Tour ist wahrhaftig anders verlaufen als geplant, aber das erhöht doch die Spannung und Spontanität. Wann hast du die Schweizer Etappen geplant?


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2020)

Dieses Jahr gar nicht mehr ?

Bin übrigens in La Fouly. Habe nach dem Zwischenstop in Aosta praktisch aus 2,5 Etappen eine gemacht. Erst über den wunderschönen Suonenweg nach Etroubles. Dann ebenfalls sehr schön, aber auch laaange zum Bernard. Zum Schluss noch Fenetre Ferret. Die Abfahrt hat mich etwas genervt. Zu viele Stopper. Aber es war auch schon spät und ich hatte keine Geduld.

So vermurkst war die Tour dann ja gar nicht. Außer dem Fallere habe ich alles wie geplant gefahren. 
Ausführlichen Bericht mache ich.


----------



## Fubbes (4. September 2020)

Hier noch eine Abendimpression vom Fenetre Ferret.




An dem grünen Hügel rechts der Bildmitte zieht sich der Weg zum Col Ferret hinauf, wo wir 6 Tage zuvor noch zwischen 10 und 20 cm  Schnee hatten.
Heute habe ich bei der Auffahrt zum Bernard bei mehr als 30 Grad in der Sonne gekocht.
Und Wasser ist bei der Offroad-Auffahrt quasi nicht vorhanden.


----------



## p100473 (4. September 2020)

Super Bild! Super Stimmung! Weiter so!
Das Fenetre Ferret zum Abschluss eines anstrengenden Tourentages ist nochmals ein ziemlicher Hammer.
Haben wir auch so empfunden. 
Aber bei dem Wetter! Habt ihr  bzw. jetzt nur noch du alleine doch die richtige Tourenzeit rausgesucht.


----------



## Fubbes (26. Oktober 2020)

So: Hier gibt es eine Preview des Berichtes, den ich für meine Webseite erstelle.


----------



## Carsten (29. Oktober 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Mal ein Zwischfazit ... oder sollte ich schreiben Endfazit? Aber der Reihe nach. Irgendwie ist dieses Jahr der Wurm drin.
> Wenigstens das Wetter könnte mittlerweile besser kaum sein.
> 
> Erst stand die Tour ganz auf der Kippe.
> ...


wir sind vor ein paar Jahren noch hoch auf die Punta Rossa della Grivola mit 3628 m...ziemlich geil...der Trail vom Col ist jedenfalls fein...sind damals dummerweis eeinem falschen Track aus der OSM gefolgt und nicht über das Bivaccio...und denn in so nem dämlichen Geröllfeld gelandet....

Der Trailtipp nach Jovencan ...den hätt ich gern


----------



## Fubbes (29. Oktober 2020)

Ich ärgere mich auch, dass ich nicht wenigstens noch zum Col della Rossa hoch bin. Ganz nach oben überlass ich lieber dir. Wir haben da nicht denselben Geschmack 

Den Trail nach Jovencan (Ru d'aberio) habe ich von @baraber.
Den sieht man auf


			GPS Visualizer Atlas: https://www.alpen-biken.de/alpentour2020/aosta.gpx
		


Das ist allerdings ein "Zubringertrail". Das heißt, auf dem Weg aus dem Val Cogne nach Aosta sehr sinnvoll. Aber extra hin muss man deswegen nicht. Ist ja schon sehr flaches und waldiges Gelände.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (29. Oktober 2020)

👍gut beschrieben.
Einfach eine Alternative zur Straße.


----------



## Carsten (30. Oktober 2020)

Danke
Col Rosset kenn ich auch noch nicht, wir sind 2007 über den Col d´Entrelor
und 2014 nach dem Col Lauson den Bus verpasst und abends noch mal kurz die 1300 Höhenmeter die Straße hoch Eoux Rousses....sehr erfreulich


----------



## Fubbes (30. Oktober 2020)

Col Rosset ist W/O eigtl. kein richtiger Pass. Es geht nach dem Col gerade mal 100 hm runter. Wegen der Abfahrt macht man das nicht.
Landschaftlich würde ich ihn jederzeit dem Entrelor vorziehen. Das Hochplateau um den Nivolet ist gigantisch. 
Übernachtung in der Benevolo passt auch gut, wenn man nach Eaux Rousses möchte.
Die Abfahrt Lago Doujan Eaux Rousses hat man am Ende dann ja auch, wie beim Entrelor.


----------



## wieman01 (31. Oktober 2020)

Falls Ihr auch noch einmal weitere Eindrücke vom Aostatal haben wollt, dann kann ich diesen Blog anbieten. Das Aostatal ist aktuell mein absoluter Favorit in den Alpen. Die Westalpen sind einfach besonders.

https://abenteuer-transalp.de/uncategorized/transalp-2020-das-aostatal/


----------



## Fubbes (31. Oktober 2020)

@wieman01
Col Lauson Ost/West? Das sieht man eher selten. Die Abfahrt ist natürlich spektakulär.
Dürfte oben eng geworden sein mit 7 Leuten


----------



## wieman01 (1. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> @wieman01
> Col Lauson Ost/West? Das sieht man eher selten. Die Abfahrt ist natürlich spektakulär.
> Dürfte oben eng geworden sein mit 7 Leuten


Ah, kennst Du das auch?

Wir sind von Cogne her hochgekommen, also tendenziell von Osten hin nach Westen. Das ist auch der einzig sinnvolle Aufstieg, weil es dort viele Stufen und Wanderer gibt. Du willst dort die Wanderpassagen mit den Rädern nicht zerstören und unangenehm auffallen.

Ja, eng ist es dort oben. Die oberen 50 hm sind auch sehr ausgesetzt, man muss immer eine Hand am Führungsseil haben. Aber die Plackerei macht sich bezahlt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## McNulty (1. November 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der einzig sinnvolle Aufstieg, weil es dort viele Stufen und Wanderer gibt


😂🤣😂🤣


----------



## Fubbes (1. November 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ah, kennst Du das auch?


Col Lauson Ost-West kenne ich nicht. Wie gesagt, das sieht man eher selten, weil alle Berichte, die ich kenne, die *andere* Richtung nehmen. Obwohl die Abfahrt nach Eaux Rousses sicher reizvoll ist. Wie ausgesetzt es oben ist, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich find's harmlos. Geht auch bei Schnee 
Zu den Stufen und Wanderern sage ich auch in Kürze noch was. Und zwar hier.


----------



## wieman01 (1. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Col Lauson Ost-West kenne ich nicht. Wie gesagt, das sieht man eher selten, weil alle Berichte, die ich kenne, die *andere* Richtung nehmen. Obwohl die Abfahrt nach Eaux Rousses sicher reizvoll ist. Wie ausgesetzt es oben ist, mag jeder selbst entscheiden. Ich find's harmlos. Geht auch bei Schnee
> Zu den Stufen und Wanderern sage ich auch in Kürze noch was. Und zwar hier.


Cool, danke für den Bericht. Lese ich heute Nachmittag später ausführlich!

Komisch, dass die meisten das Col in anderer Richtung besteigen. Das ergibt für mich eigentlich weniger Sinn. Zumal man von Osten her kommend an der Hütte Mittagessen kann, bevor man dann zu Col geht.

Ja, ausgesetzt ist das nicht wirklich, ist ja gut gesichert. Nur fahren würde ich da nicht unbedingt.


----------



## wieman01 (1. November 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> 😂🤣😂🤣


Vielleicht war meine Aussage etwas widersprüchlich... Der Aufstieg von der Seite ist der bessere meiner Meinung nach, weil ein Herunterfahren kaum möglich ist, ohne die Pfade zu beschädigen und viele Wanderer zu verärgern. Die Westseite ist der absolute Abfahrtstraum! Das darf man nicht verpassen, wenn man im Aostatal ist.

Wobei mein persönlicher Favorit Punta Leysser nach dem Rifugio Mont Fallere ist. Der Grat nach dem Gipfel haut einen einfach von den Socken!


----------



## Ventoux. (5. November 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Komisch, dass die meisten das Col in anderer Richtung besteigen. Das ergibt für mich eigentlich weniger Sinn.


Der Sinn darin ist, dass man von West nach Ost bis auf 3'000 M.ü.M. fahren kann und das Bike nur noch 300 Höhenmeter raufträgt, von Ost nach West aber, von der Hochebene beim Rifugio abgesehen, das Bike über 1'600 Höhenmeter schiebst und trägst.


wieman01 schrieb:


> Die Westseite ist der absolute Abfahrtstraum!


Das stimmt natürlich schon


----------



## McNulty (5. November 2020)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> 3'000 M.ü.M. fahren kann


"Fahren könnte" wenn man kann und will. Ich würde das Ding gerne mal als Tagestour fahren.
Im Rahmen einer Durchquerung mit Mehrtagesrucksack etc. habe ich eher sehr viel geschoben (eigentlich steige ich immer ab bevor das keuchen anfängt)

Aber uns haben junge dynamische Tagestouristen eingeholt - leichtes Gepäck und mit Biss, die sind fast alles gefahren - allerdings waren sie dann ab der Alm mit fahren genauso schnell wie wir mit schieben ;-)

Aber ein wenig neidisch war ich schon


----------



## thomaximilian (5. November 2020)

McNulty schrieb:


> Aber uns haben junge dynamische Tagestouristen eingeholt - leichtes Gepäck und mit Biss, die sind fast alles gefahren



so eine steile Vorlage für ein Outing kann ich nicht liegen lassen. Ich habe es dieses Jahr als Tagestour gemacht und trotzdem geschoben  Mein Respekt vor allen, die da hochfahren, egal mit welchem Gepäck.

Ich bin den normalen Weg runter, weil ich sehen wollte, wie er bergauf wäre. Mir geht einfach Ost-West als Tagestour von Cogne mit Rückfahrt über Pila-Gondel/Chamolé und Tsa Sètse-Arpisson-Trail nicht aus dem Kopf


----------



## PraterRadler (5. November 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Mir geht einfach Ost-West als Tagestour von Cogne mit Rückfahrt über Pila-Gondel/Chamolé und Tsa Sètse-Arpisson-Trail


Die Rückfahrt klingt gut - bin dieses Jahr Ost-West von Cogne auf den Colle della Rossa, was ja bis auf die letzten 300-400hm das gleiche ist. 
Kann davon nur abraten - im unteren Teil sind zwar ein paar Abschnitte fahrbar, aber insgesamt ist das fast nur stundenlanges Schiebtragen - und ich bin zwei Tage zuvor West-Ost auf den Louson fast alles gefahren.


----------



## baraber (5. November 2020)

thomaximilian schrieb:


> Mir geht einfach Ost-West als Tagestour von Cogne mit Rückfahrt über Pila-Gondel/Chamolé und Tsa Sètse-Arpisson-Trail nicht aus dem Kopf



Das wäre aber ein anständies Tagespensum!
Mit dem Lauson ist ein Tag schon fast voll.
Die Tour von Aosta über Pila kostet auch seine Zeit. Zum Tsa Setse entweder über Piata di Grevon auf dem Kamm entlangklettern.
(  hab ich so gemacht - muss nicht mehr sein) oder ab La Nouvaz ca. 500 hm hochtragen.
Chapeau vor dem der das an einem Tag macht !


----------



## thomaximilian (5. November 2020)

baraber schrieb:


> Das wäre aber ein anständies Tagespensum!
> Mit dem Lauson ist ein Tag schon fast voll.



ja absolut, ist noch eine reine Spinnerei. Habe darüber philosophiert, welche Optionen man für Lauson als Tagestour hat. Wenn man nicht die Straße hochfahren will, bleibt nur Bus oder Shutteln. Dann ergab eins das andere und ich dachte, wenn schon shuttlen, dann wenigstens mit Zusatzabfahrt  Aber mir ist klar dass das ein ernsthaftes Projekt wäre, für das wirklich alles passen muss.



baraber schrieb:


> hab ich so gemacht - muss nicht mehr sein)



wegen der Ausgesetztheit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## baraber (5. November 2020)

Ja. Genau deswegen. 
Ausgesetzte Kletterei mi Bike ist nicht so meins .
Das Panorama ist der Hammer !!
Die Abfahrt ist auch Klasse!


----------



## wieman01 (10. November 2020)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Der Sinn darin ist, dass man von West nach Ost bis auf 3'000 M.ü.M. fahren kann und das Bike nur noch 300 Höhenmeter raufträgt, von Ost nach West aber, von der Hochebene beim Rifugio abgesehen, das Bike über 1'600 Höhenmeter schiebst und trägst.


Das wiederum ist natürlich richtig. Einen Tod musst Du auf den Tour sterben. Ich brauche coole Abfahrten, aber das Tragen auf dem Weg nach oben ist echt beschwerlich...


----------



## anderson (28. November 2020)

Gibt es hier jemanden, der im Aostatal stationär Tagestouren in verschiedene Richtungen gemacht hat? Mich würde interessieren, welche Gegend, bzw. welches Seitental schön ist und sich gut eignet. Es darf gerne sehr ruhig sein.


----------



## Ventoux. (28. November 2020)

Ich war bereits in allen Seitentälern stationär, jedoch immer nur etwa zwei Nächte. In Cogne oder Valnontey hat es mir sehr gut gefallen. In Etroubles bin ich immer wieder gerne, gibt doch einige Möglichkeiten hier. Einiges siehst du in meinem Blog in älteren Berichten.


----------



## Fubbes (28. November 2020)

Ohne Ortswechsel würde ich die Gegend um Villeneuve für eine feste Unterkunft nehmen, also ganz unten im Tal. Das ist zwar nicht so ruhig, aber man hat doch mehr Möglichkeiten, morgens mit dem Bus in eines der Täler reinzufahren, Tour zu machen, und abends wieder runter zu rollen.

Mit Ortswechsel sind die Vorschläge von Ventoux sinnvoll. Valnontey ist klein, eher eine Häuseransammlung. Cogne dagegen ein quirliges kleines Feriendorf mit Einkaufsmöglichkeit und Bankautomat. 
in den westlicheren Tälern gibt es das Hotel Paradis in Eaux Rousse im Valsavarenche und Chez Lidia in Rhême Notre Dame. Das ist beides sehr einsam. Tagestourmöglichkeiten sind da aber begrenzt.


----------



## Ventoux. (28. November 2020)

Fubbes schrieb:


> morgens mit dem Bus in eines der Täler reinzufahren,


Wie du vielleicht bereits bei anderen Aostatalgängern gelesen hast, ist das reine Glückssache, auf welche ich mich nicht verlassen würde.


----------



## Fubbes (28. November 2020)

Ventoux. schrieb:


> Wie du vielleicht bereits bei anderen Aostatalgängern gelesen hast, ist das reine Glückssache, auf welche ich mich nicht verlassen würde.


Wie du vielleicht gelesen hast, hat es bei mir doch geklappt ☺️


----------



## wieman01 (28. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Gibt es hier jemanden, der im Aostatal stationär Tagestouren in verschiedene Richtungen gemacht hat? Mich würde interessieren, welche Gegend, bzw. welches Seitental schön ist und sich gut eignet. Es darf gerne sehr ruhig sein.


Ja, gerade dieses Jahr habe ich das so gemacht. Ich war total geflasht von den abgefahrenen Touren dort. Wenn Du nichts gegen Tragen hast, dann garantiere ich Dir absolut abgefahrene Abfahrten.

In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu der diesjährigen Tour bei Interesse.


----------



## anderson (28. November 2020)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ja, gerade dieses Jahr habe ich das so gemacht. Ich war total geflasht von den abgefahrenen Touren dort. Wenn Du nichts gegen Tragen hast, dann garantiere ich Dir absolut abgefahrene Abfahrten.
> 
> In meiner Signatur ist ein Link zu der diesjährigen Tour bei Interesse.



Gegen Tragen habe ich absolut überhaupt nichts, wenns richtig rauf geht, gehörts dazu und ich trage nicht ungern  

Danke euch Drei (@wieman01, @Fubbes, @Ventoux.) für die schnellen Antworten. Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall etwas anfangen. Auf Busse bin ich nicht angewiesen, da ich Familienmitglieder dabei habe, die gerne den Shuttle machen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PraterRadler (28. November 2020)

Die Busse ins Valsalvarenche und nach Cogne fahren nicht oft (3-4 am Tag) sind aber zuverlässig, wenn man pünktlich an den Abfahrtsorten (z.B Villeneuve) ist.


----------



## oldwoodkai (29. November 2020)

anderson schrieb:


> Gegen Tragen habe ich absolut überhaupt nichts, wenns richtig rauf geht, gehörts dazu und ich trage nicht ungern
> 
> Danke euch Drei (@wieman01, @Fubbes, @Ventoux.) für die schnellen Antworten. Damit kann ich auf jeden Fall etwas anfangen. Auf Busse bin ich nicht angewiesen, da ich Familienmitglieder dabei habe, die gerne den Shuttle machen


wir (6 Kieler) waren 2018 mit einem Kombi und VW Bus da. Außer den einen Tag in Pila sind wir immer mit beiden Autos los.
Den PKW haben wir dann ans Ziel der Tour gestellt und mit dem Bus sind zum Startpunkt gefahren. Das war morgens natürlich immer viel Alarm aber es hat so super hingehauen. Wir sind in der Woche jeden Tag gefahren und eine Tour war schöner als die andere. 
Das war bis jetzt mein schönster Bike Urlaub. Die Gegend ist der Hammer aber auch ordentlich fordernd. 
Ich glaub 2 mal mussten wir sogar im Hotel anrufen, dass sie uns das Essen warm halten. 
Wir haben sehr viel fotografiert und auch immer wieder mal die Bikes ein Stück hoch/zurück getragen 
um es noch einmal zu fahren bzw. dabei aufzunehmen.


----------



## anderson (29. November 2020)

oldwoodkai schrieb:


> wir (6 Kieler) waren 2018 mit einem Kombi und VW Bus da. Außer den einen Tag in Pila sind wir immer mit beiden Autos los.
> Den PKW haben wir dann ans Ziel der Tour gestellt und mit dem Bus sind zum Startpunkt gefahren. Das war morgens natürlich immer viel Alarm aber es hat so super hingehauen. Wir sind in der Woche jeden Tag gefahren und eine Tour war schöner als die andere.
> Das war bis jetzt mein schönster Bike Urlaub. Die Gegend ist der Hammer aber auch ordentlich fordernd.
> Ich glaub 2 mal mussten wir sogar im Hotel anrufen, dass sie uns das Essen warm halten.
> ...



Wo war denn euer Hotel?


----------



## oldwoodkai (29. November 2020)

wir waren in dem Hotel




__





						Hotel Aosta - Restaurant Aosta - Hotel Aosta Valley - Hotel Le Charaban
					

Our hotel is situated on the hill of Aosta, in a residential district, on the road leading to Great St. Bernard Pass. It is only 2 km far from the city centre and not far from our regional hospital. It offers a wonderful view of the highest mountains of Europe: the Grand Combin, the Grivola and...




					www.lecharaban.it
				



das wurde hier im Forum mal mit Aosta vorgestellt, den Bericht finde ich aber gerade nicht
war für uns mit den Autos zum losfahren ideal und das Abendessen war sehr gut.

Denke aber mal das du was ruhigeres suchst


----------



## Fubbes (29. Juli 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Wenn du doch noch die Chance hast, das Rifugio Mont Fallere und den Punta Leysser mitzunehmen, unbedingt machen. Die Fahrt über den Grat und die Anfahrt sind der Wahnsinn! Ein bleibender Eindruck, flasht einen total!
> 
> War letzte Woche dort, da war das Wetter noch bombastisch.


Ich bin im September noch mal in der Ecke und werde dann Einiges nachholen oder wiederholen. Die Strecke stelle ich gerne vor, wenn sie mir rund erscheint. 
Frage: Gibt es im Rifugio Fallere eine Dusche?


----------



## missfranzi (29. Juli 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Frage: Gibt es im Rifugio Fallere eine Dusche?


Wir haben letztes Jahr dort übernachtet - bei uns im Zimmer gabs ne Dusche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (30. Juli 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bin im September noch mal in der Ecke und werde dann Einiges nachholen oder wiederholen. Die Strecke stelle ich gerne vor, wenn sie mir rund erscheint.
> Frage: Gibt es im Rifugio Fallere eine Dusche?


Achtung: Im September schließen viele Hütten in Italien und Frankreich. Das Rif. Fallère war eines der wenigen, das Mitte September noch geöffnet hatte.

Edit: Foto vom 22.09.2018 auf der französischen Seite.






Und neben der Dusche kannst du auf dem Rifugio Fallère bis zum 30.9. auch baden


----------



## wieman01 (30. Juli 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bin im September noch mal in der Ecke und werde dann Einiges nachholen oder wiederholen. Die Strecke stelle ich gerne vor, wenn sie mir rund erscheint.
> Frage: Gibt es im Rifugio Fallere eine Dusche?


Die Antwort wurde schon gegeben, aber ja, die gibt es. Das Ding ist wirklich relativ luxuriös und wunderschön gelegen. 

Hier ein paar Eindrücke zum Mont Fallere (bei "Tag 4" schauen):

https://abenteuer-transalp.de/uncategorized/transalp-2020-das-aostatal/


----------



## sibu (30. Juli 2021)

Noch zwei Anekdoten zum Rifugio: Einer der Wirte ist ein begnadeter Holzschnitzer. In der näheren Umgebung verhalten sich einige Tiere wie das Reh von Ringelnatz, u.a. auch eine auf dem Wege liegende Kreuzotter. 

Bei der Begrüßung antwortete mir der Wirt auf mein "Buona sera" mit einem "Bon Soir" und blieb konsequent bei Französisch (ich kann beides gleich schlecht, war also egal). Als die Küche zu war, kam der Koch und setzte sich mit den Wirten an den Nebentisch. Ab dem Zeitpunkt wechselte dort die Sprache von Französisch auf Italienisch.


----------



## culoduro (1. August 2021)

@Fubbes Es gibt sogar einen kleinen hot tub im Rifugio Fallere. Mit Blick. Eine Sauna hats glaube ich auch.

@wieman01 die Abfahrt über die Punta Leysser - wie schwindelfrei muss man da sein? Sturzgefahr hoch?


----------



## wieman01 (1. August 2021)

culoduro schrieb:


> @wieman01 die Abfahrt über die Punta Leysser - wie schwindelfrei muss man da sein? Sturzgefahr hoch?


Das sieht schlimmer aus, als es dann tatsächlich ist. Die Winde können zwar stark sein, aber nur wenige Passagen sind wirklich kritisch. Schwindelfrei musst du wirklich nicht sein. 

Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Zwar zieht sich die Strecke über den Kamm (vielleicht 45 Minuten oder so), aber das Erlebnis ist unbeschreiblich. Die Abfahrt nach dem Kamm ist auch gut.


----------



## culoduro (1. August 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Das sieht schlimmer aus, als es dann tatsächlich ist. Die Winde können zwar stark sein, aber nur wenige Passagen sind wirklich kritisch. Schwindelfrei musst du wirklich nicht sein.
> 
> Du wirst es nicht bereuen. Zwar zieht sich die Strecke über den Kamm (vielleicht 45 Minuten oder so), aber das Erlebnis ist unbeschreiblich. Die Abfahrt nach dem Kamm ist auch gut.


Danke!! Ist vorgemerkt. 
Die Gegend ist eh grandios.


----------



## blackCoffee (2. August 2021)

culoduro schrieb:


> Danke!! Ist vorgemerkt.
> Die Gegend ist eh grandios.


Ist kein Problem. Siehe mein Bericht: https://swissbikeblog.blogspot.com/2021/03/hochalpine-aussichten-die-tour-zum-mont.html


----------



## Fubbes (15. September 2021)

Erkennt das jemand?


----------



## Carsten (16. September 2021)

am Monte Fallere stehen überall diese Figuren um. Eine hebt den Rock und pieselt.....da gibt es ganz böse Fotos mit mir


----------



## isartrails (16. September 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Erkennt das jemand?


Wie ist die Frage gemeint?
Soll ich es erklären?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibu (16. September 2021)

Carsten schrieb:


> am Monte Fallere stehen überall diese Figuren um. Eine hebt den Rock und pieselt.....da gibt es ganz böse Fotos mit mir


Der Hüttenwirt des Réfuge Fallère ist der Täter: Er schnitzt hervorragend. Die Kreuzotter auf dem Weg zur Hütte habe ich erst auf den zweiten Blick als falsch erkannt. Am Morgen war dann die Überraschung, als die Gams auf der Höhe oberhalb der Hütte sich irgendwann von der Stelle trollte. In der Hütte hat er auch eine kleine Ausstellung mit Arbeiten und Preisen.

Edit: In der OSM sind die außerhalb der der Hütte aufgestellen Objekte eingetragen. Vermutlich zum Entsetzen des Schnitzers sind sie mit italienischen Namen versehen - er sprach konsequent französisch, bis der Koch nach dem Abendessen herauskam.


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2021)

isartrails schrieb:


> Wie ist die Frage gemeint?
> Soll ich es erklären?


😄

Der Aufstieg von St.Pierre zur Rifugio war leider etwas verregnet.
Dafür heute an Pointe Chaligne trocken und etwas Sicht. Diese ist tatsächlich bestechend.






@Ventoux. 
Deine Abfahrt nach Norden hat mich nicht so überzeugt. 
Wahrscheinlich ist es schöner, nach Osten runter und noch ein Stück der Rue neuf mitzunehmen.


----------



## Carsten (16. September 2021)




----------



## sibu (16. September 2021)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist es schöner, nach Osten runter und noch ein Stück der Rue neuf mitzunehmen.


Die Abfahrt vom Col de Metz (südlich unterhalb vom Point Chaligne) nach Osten ist auch nicht berauschend





Dafür ist die Aussicht nach Osten umso besser (klick für volle Größe)



Und nach Norden auch: Fenêtre du Durand und Grand Combin westlich (links dahinter) davon


----------



## roliK (16. September 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Col de Metz (südlich unterhalb vom Point Chaligne) nach Osten ist auch nicht berauschend


Bitte was? Mit so einem Rad vielleicht. 

Die Abfahrt vom Pointe Chaligne nach Osten runter auf dem 2A ist ja wohl vom allergeilsten, auf 2600 m starten und unten in der Altstadt wieder abbremsen - dazwischen 2000hm feinster Singletrail.


----------



## Fubbes (16. September 2021)

roliK schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Pointe Chaligne nach Osten runter auf dem 2A ist ja wohl vom allergeilsten, auf 2600 m starten und unten in der Altstadt wieder abbremsen - dazwischen 2000hm feinster Singletrail.


Diese Abfahrt war sogar mal in einem der Magazine. Für uns leider die falsche Richtung. 

Wir sind jetzt am Bernard. Ab Plan Puitz im übelsten Regen. Keine Ahnung, wann ich das letzte Mal so nass war.

@Carsten 
Die Figur ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen. Ich habe wohl andere Vorlieben


----------



## wieman01 (16. September 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Col de Metz (südlich unterhalb vom Point Chaligne) nach Osten ist auch nicht berauschend


Ich glaube, mit dem Rad wirst du bei der Abfahrt wirklich keinen Spaß haben. 

Auf einem MTB ist die Anfahrt mega!


----------



## sibu (16. September 2021)

wieman01 schrieb:


> Ich glaube, mit dem Rad wirst du bei der Abfahrt wirklich keinen Spaß haben.


Da bin ich hoch  , die andere Seite (weiter zum Réfuge Fallère) war gut fahrbar


----------



## p100473 (16. September 2021)

sibu schrieb:


> Die Abfahrt vom Col de Metz (südlich unterhalb vom Point Chaligne) nach Osten ist auch nicht berauschend


Ich kenne die POINT CHALIGNE  von unserer MONTE ROSA UMRUNDUNG. 
Ein wahnsinn wie du da mit dem Bike hoch- und wieder runter gekommen bist. Wir hatten zwar auch Hardtails. Aber Gepäck am Rücken ist mir schlichtweg lieber....
Aber weiß ja jeder selbst, was auf ihn zukommt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (18. September 2021)

Noch mal was Neues zum Thema und zwar die beiden Optionen Trail ab Pondel oder Trail nach Jovencan im unteren Val Cogne.
Ersteren fand ich ziemlichen Mist. Viel zu viele Anstiege mit Schiebung, an anderen Stellen extrem ausgesetzt. Das wird auch durch den ganz netten letzten Teil runter zur Straße nicht wett gemacht. 
Der Weg nach Jovencan macht deutlich mehr Laune. Mir jedenfalls. 

Grüße 
   Daniel


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. Oktober 2021)

Servus zusammen!
kann man den Passo Invergneux aktuell noch fahren? 
​


----------



## roliK (11. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich mir die Webcams um Pila und Umgebung anschaue, würde ich sagen: ja, auf jeden Fall.









						BERGFEX-Webcams Pila / Aostatal - Webcam Pila / Aostatal - Cams
					

Webcams Pila / Aostatal - Cams - Aostatal - Italien: Alle Informationen zu Live Cams Pila / Aostatal. Sie erhalten Wintersport-Infos zu Wetterkameras in Pila / Aostatal, zu Livebildern in Pila / Aostatal und Cams Pila / Aostatal.




					www.bergfex.it


----------



## =.cf.= marduk (11. Oktober 2021)

Danke! Manchmal kommt man auf die einfachsten Sache nicht selber 😂


----------



## marliesq (17. Oktober 2021)

=.cf.= marduk schrieb:


> Servus zusammen!
> kann man den Passo Invergneux aktuell noch fahren?
> ​


Falls die Frage noch aktuell ist, hier eine kurze Info: Meine Frau und ich sind am vergangenen Mittwoch von Cogne aus die Banzai-Trail-Runde gefahren. Die Auffahrt ab Lillaz bis zum Passo Invergneux war traumhaft (zwar kühl, aber klare Sicht und strahlend blauer Himmel). Die Abfahrt vom Pass war auf den ersten ca. 150 hm etwas knifflig, weil der genaue Routenverlauf durch Schnee und Eis nur schwer erkennbar und die Angelegenheit ziemlich rutschig war. Danach gab's aber keine Probleme mehr und die Abfahrt zurück nach Cogne war ziemlich genial.

Gruß
Gerhard


----------

